# Jar



## steve bellinger (Sep 5, 2016)

just wanting to see what ya all think I ought to do on the lid. I know what I like better but want your opinion.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 5, 2016)

i.m.o. the second one is the better of the two tops. that's great wood, nice wook

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 5, 2016)

#2

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 5, 2016)

Depends...ornamental or functional? If it is going to be used a lot the #2 finial faces a higher risk of being snapped off.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

I like number 2. The first one looks like it's from a store......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks all so far. Marc the first one is from a piece of black wood i just turned this mourning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Guess I'm the contrarian. I prefer #1, although it does appear a little too ordinary looking like it was a purchased knob. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 5, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Depends...ornamental or functional? If it is going to be used a lot the #2 finial faces a higher risk of being snapped off.


That was my exact thought process.

Do you want to present it as a functional jar? Use #1. Do you want to present it as an art piece? Use #2. It's a beautiful piece and would work both ways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm with most, they both look good, but for use #1. Decorative #2 is the way to go. Either is a winner though Steve! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2016)

I agree both work for me- Beautiful chunk of wood and use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2016)

Beautiful work. I like #1 better as well. I want the things I make to be used without fear of breaking something. Number 2 is art. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2016)

I vote for the knob, fits the overall look better IMO

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

With the overall shape of the piece I like #1 better. Save the finial on #2 for a taller more ornate piece IMO

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2016)

I like the knob best, but I'm not crazy about the recessed lid. I think if it were exactly flush with the top and had the top of the jar rim start the curve and match the lid's curve carrying it up to the knob. I like it as is also though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 5, 2016)

Number 1!!! Cool looking jar!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2016)

I think I like the know idea, but I'd consider making one that mimics the shape of the form... Maybe even an inverted replica of the main form.

Beautiful jar form!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 5, 2016)

Darn these pics stink on the big screen.They didn't look that bad on the stupid phone  Kevin was gonna do just that, but i decided i always do something along them lines, and wanted something different . Doc that idea for a knob ain't a bad idea. might have to make one just to see what it would look like. Thanks all for the feed back, now to ask the wife and see what she thinks. LOL NOT!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 6, 2016)

#1 is the way to go if you to ship this----say to South Dakota for example. I really like the artsy one , but how could you go wrong with a jar like that . I am in awe . You turners make my head spin.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2016)

Very cool jar Steve- great work! For what its worth, I like #1 on this jar. The beauty of the jar and the wood calls for a simple knob IMO. Excellent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 6, 2016)

First impression was #1, the finial just seemed like overkill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 10, 2016)

Steve I would like to say first of all that I hope to one day be as good of a turner as you are. I always like the lines of things you make. I don't think I have seen anything yet that I do not like. In reference to this piece I'm with the others when it comes to the two choices. If it's a functional piece number one and two if decrotive. I lean towards one though. By the way, I'm still in love with this piece I bought from you! It's been in my dinning room since the day I got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 10, 2016)

George thank you man, and that cabnit you got it sitting on works really good. Is that tea pot, sugar bowl, and creamer wood?


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Steve I would like to say first of all that I hope to one day be as good of a turner as you are. I always like the lines of things you make. I don't think I have seen anything yet that I do not like. In reference to this piece I'm with the others when it comes to the two choices. If it's a functional piece number one and two if decrotive. I lean towards one though. By the way, I'm still in love with this piece I bought from you! It's been in my dinning room since the day I got it.
> 
> View attachment 113270
> 
> View attachment 113271



George, just so you know, I hate you for getting that plate instead of me!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

I think you will get better reception with the second one... 



I mean, I like the first one better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 11, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> George thank you man, and that cabnit you got it sitting on works really good. Is that tea pot, sugar bowl, and creamer wood?



Yes sir, my wife's grandmothers set.



Tony said:


> George, just so you know, I hate you for getting that plate instead of me!!! Tony



Well Tony I would say I'm sorry.......but I'm not! Bahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Sep 18, 2016)

Steve-- sure is a nice looking jar!
I really need to visit this area of the forum more. Since most of what I do is to be used--- I like the knob. 
I appreciate finials but I just don't use them that much.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

